# And my new baby girl Chloe! <3



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

And here's Chloe, my newest baby, who will be 10 weeks this friday, she's my easter baby, born on Good Friday  . I've only had her for 2 1/2 weeks and she's a little more camera shy than Puff, but I still managed to snap a few good ones. She's the polar opposite of Puff tho, and loves to sit in my hand, as long as she can rest her head on my top of one of my fingers. Looks like I lucked out and got a snuggler and an explorer! Well here's Chloe (or as my boyfriend insists on calling her "Sonic" :roll: but she's clearly a Chloe :mrgreen: )
































































For more pictures of Chloe and Puff you can visit their photobuckets!
Chloe: http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu76/Puff_and_Chloe/Chloe/
Puff: http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu76/Puff_and_Chloe/Puff/


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww she's a beautiful little girl. 
And your right she definitely looks like a Chloe!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, what an angel. Her expression in the second picture is just precious.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

lol one thing to say.... ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeh and i luv the second pic 2 lol cutie x


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I'm still shocked I got her to look at the camera in pic 2 like that! She's so camera shy that even the practically silent little "click" of the new camera I was using, makes her jump 10 feet. Unlike my other hedgie Puff, who practically poses for the camera :roll: :lol: 

Thanks for the wonderful comments tho, I'll be sure to let her know she's a cutie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh... my.... GOSH! i must her her!!! uh uh i mean she is so cutee....
*silently puts little Chloe in my purse*
what hedgie? i didint see any baby hedgie....


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

haha I'll have to warn her about you vortex :lol: thanks everyone for the wonderful comments ! :mrgreen:


----------

